# Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe oc



## dumo (Apr 13, 2012)

Retail: ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6...

Testing the board on air with Corsair A50 and 4X4Gb Gskill Trident 2800












Bios 1050 / Mem. XMP 1.65V / CPU @ 1.35V, others auto settings in bios

Boot up stable from bios to windows with  16Gb mem.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 13, 2012)

There is a reason why this board costs more than the M5G...


----------



## Anusha (Apr 13, 2012)

i wanted to believe 5GHz was possible at 1.3V with Ivy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2012)

Anusha said:


> i wanted to believe 5GHz was possible at 1.3V with Ivy



Its 'almost' possible with my SB.......


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2012)

So is it the mb or ivy that let's you run the mem that high?


----------



## dumo (Apr 13, 2012)

The mobo is capable to clock mem. and cpu higher upward DDR3000+, problem is this particular cpu (on air) has imc wall @ around DDR3 2850 @ 16GB.

The always inclusive 32m


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2012)

So how does it do on say a 2nd gen cpu ?

I most likely get a 3770k but I got a 5.8 2600k 

And my pos gig ud5 crapped out so asus for me only


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 14, 2012)

I want this RAM ..baaad


----------



## dumo (Apr 14, 2012)

DOM said:


> So how does it do on say a 2nd gen cpu ?
> 
> I most likely get a 3770k but I got a 5.8 2600k
> 
> And my pos gig ud5 crapped out so asus for me only


I haven't clock any SB on this board, but I'm pretty sure it will be fine. 

Memory clocking on SB will be max @ 2200ish though


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking its the imc on 3rd gen is like sb-e that allows higher mem oc 

I'm torn on to wait for the asus maximus extreme z77
or get the gene 

Cuz I like black and red them over the blue and black but then idk about the $100+ more it'd going to cost then the gene


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

DOM said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking its the imc on 3rd gen is like sb-e that allows higher mem oc
> 
> I'm torn on to wait for the asus maximus extreme z77
> or get the gene
> ...



DOM the Asus Maximus V Gene is already released


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> DOM the Asus Maximus V Gene is already released



You know read right  lol 

I know the gene is out that's why I said idk if to wait for the asus maximus extreme or GET the gene 

Cuz I need a mb and I don't like to wait


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

DOM said:


> You know read right  lol
> 
> I know the gene is out that's why I said idk if to wait for the asus maximus extreme or GET the gene
> 
> Cuz I need a mb and I don't like to wait



lol i wasn't that much awake at the time, but as far as ino Asus isn't planning about releasing a Extreme ROG board with Z77 yet, but they have made their Formula


----------



## Finners (Apr 14, 2012)

what are the temps like? heard ivy is pretty hot when overclocked


----------



## Anusha (Apr 14, 2012)

Finners said:


> what are the temps like? heard ivy is pretty hot when overclocked


also, which cooler is that you are using?

edit: just ignore. missed the first line. A50 eh? would like to know the temps.


----------



## nobita83 (Apr 14, 2012)

i wanted to believe 5GHz was possible at 1.3V with Ivy
___________________________________________________
tham tu | cong ty tham tu | dich vu tham tu | may anh canon


----------



## dumo (Apr 15, 2012)

Anusha said:


> also, which cooler is that you are using?
> 
> edit: just ignore. missed the first line. A50 eh? would like to know the temps.



So far so good, I changed cooler to Spire TherMax Eclipse II 






Cinebench test


----------



## dumo (Apr 16, 2012)

Bios ram settings
















BBSE 2X2GB air






2800+ 2X4GB






MRC fast boot disabled, transmitter slew @ 5 and receiver slew @ 6 in memory settings bios


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Why is everyone blocking out the model number of the CPU? The other day everyone was posting un edited IB pictures


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

Dumo are you dumo kun  

What's the max have you been able to get ?


----------



## dumo (Apr 16, 2012)

So far






Will slap it with single stage next


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 17, 2012)

pretty good results with Spire TherMax Eclipse II  @4.8 !! (snatched this from another forum since you can see the temps)






plenty of great info in this thread ,Thanks


----------



## dumo (Apr 17, 2012)

Quick win.7 5G run...


----------



## wakkierob (Apr 17, 2012)

*I like this*

Dumo, Great to see someone other than a professional OCer and teki guy get these scores on Air, not that I'm saying in anyway your not good because obviously you R!

Great stuff and I also like the high Memory scores I could only get mine past 10000 on my 775 Mobo!

I use a Noctua NH-D14 air cooler on mine and its great because it's even better than some compact water coolers!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2012)

wakkierob said:


> Dumo, Great to see someone other than a professional OCer and teki guy get these scores on Air, not that I'm saying in anyway your not good because obviously you R!



Only pro clockers/reviewers have this stuff. Both CPU, board and memory were unreleased when he started posting. The G.SKill TridentX are now on Newegg, as is the board, CPU is still unreleased. He got this stuff becuase he clocks hardware.

Here's his HWBOT profile:

http://hwbot.org/user/dumo/


Dumo is hardly a normal user. He's #24 in US in "pro clockers" league.

Here is MY profile, and I am NOT a "pro clocker":

http://hwbot.org/user/cadaveca/

Note the differences in our profiles.  Also note I have none of this hardware either.  I think ASUS doesn't want me to do reviews of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I think ASUS doesn't want me to do reviews of it.



companies have been known to withhold hardware from certain review sites because they werent satisfied with the previous review the site done on their hardware.

which is just silly imo


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> companies have been known to withhold hardware from certain review sites because they werent satisfied with the previous review the site done on their hardware.
> 
> which is just silly imo





ASUS has kept tight-lipped about these products because of the T-Topology tech they are introducing with these boards. T-Topology is tech to increase memory overlcocking when all slots are populated, and hence the large number of "pro clockers" with ASUS products pre-release.

Who better to test this stuff, right? 

As to my own reviews affecting them sending samples, that's not the feedback I've been given, of course, or W1zz would be tearing me a new one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2012)

is there better memory scaling with IB?? i.e if 1600 be the sweet spot for SB etc etc


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2012)

Check Dumo's posts here. He's posted a fair bit of stuff with memory clocks, even a few over 3000 MHz, i think, or very close at least.


In other words, yes, IVB clocks ram really well. ASUS better than others, apparantly, although I haven't played much with Z77 myself yet. I think 2400 MHz on IVB is the new 1600 MHz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2012)

well im more about game performance then bench performance


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well im more about game performance then bench performance



I understand, and I am as well, evne more so than most, as I run multiple VGAs. I'm sure you'l lremember that I have complained quite a bit in the past about AMD's lackluster memory performance affecting multi-gpu gaming.

WIth SB, 1866 is really the sweet-spot, where nearly no voltage addition is needed for the IMC with nearly any type of capable memstick. Even if gains are modest, for me, the maximum while not having to increase voltage is where we should be.

On X79, this has increased to 2133 MHz.

I think IVB might do 2400 MHz, but again, I haven't spent a lot of time playing to be able to confirm, but that's what I expect.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I think IVB might do 2400 MHz, but again, I haven't spent a lot of time playing to be able to confirm, but that's what I expect.



From what I'm seeing 2400 MHz is no problem.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2602091&postcount=5


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> From what I'm seeing 2400 MHz is no problem.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2602091&postcount=5



That's making me want to grab my old 2400mhz sticks from the safe...


----------



## dumo (Apr 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> He got this stuff becuase he clocks hardware.


I'm not a pro or even a reviewer, doing oc as a hobby since amd fx51 days 
Overclocking is a way to relax after 55 hours+ work week. Lol

Bought this deluxe from Newegg and Gskill 2800 from Taiwan's vendor. 
As far as M5G and ES Ivy go, I will have to send 'em back to a friend engineer that built the board then I will wait for Ivy to show up @ my local micro center

Best to stay independent (overclocker) because of no string attached, buy the hardware and noone can say anything.

Imo, any retail Ivy chip on air will @ least do 2600 mem (depending on ram) but not all will do 2800+. It will depends on how good the cpu imc.


----------



## dumo (Apr 18, 2012)

Board is awesome with DDR3 2840 all 4 dimm slots

Board and trident rams still wanna go higher but stop @ post code 23 cpu fail to init. when set to 2933 in bios. 

Cpu's imc max out on air cooling.


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2012)

@ 2900 mem, no MVP






MVP enabled 20K more. Lol


----------



## Anusha (Apr 22, 2012)

Does high memory speed make a big difference in IvyBridge unlike SandyBridge?


----------



## dumo (Apr 24, 2012)

Anusha said:


> Does high memory speed make a big difference in IvyBridge unlike SandyBridge?


It seems a tad faster.

3000+

trans slew 3 and rec slew 4 in bios






Quick run @ 3000


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2012)

Why does it show xp in gpuz?

Also I hate you I want ivy damit


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 24, 2012)

wow dumo ..You're a wild man ! ,validating RAM @ 3000  + is one thing but benching is another :0
are this TridentX 2666 ?? => 3000 CL11 is sick


----------



## dumo (Apr 25, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> wow dumo ..You're a wild man ! ,validating RAM @ 3000  + is one thing but benching is another :0
> are this TridentX 2666 ?? => 3000 CL11 is sick


Thanks Cool

Its TX 2800


----------



## dumo (Apr 27, 2012)

3D @ 2970






3040 2X4


----------

